# Market drops.



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 13, 2011)

Where's Chris making this report?

Today's Stock Market News - DailyFinance


----------



## the207life (Feb 5, 2015)

Jacob Adom said:


> Knowing when the market drops and when it rises is the key to success in the stock market. Knowing current market trends before anyone else is what keeps you ahead in the market, which is exactly what we help you with at OTC Bull



Haha timing the market are we?


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 5, 2015)

Jacob Adom said:


> Knowing when the market drops and when it rises is the key to success in the stock market. Knowing current market trends before anyone else is what keeps you ahead in the market, which is exactly what we help you with at OTC Bull


You replied to a three year old post?


----------



## william the wie (Feb 7, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> Jacob Adom said:
> 
> 
> > Knowing when the market drops and when it rises is the key to success in the stock market. Knowing current market trends before anyone else is what keeps you ahead in the market, which is exactly what we help you with at OTC Bull
> ...


Methinks he be advertising.

Worse yet if you have patience enough to hedge you don't need to time the market.


----------

